# Girl friend Visa expired I Think?????



## catgor_99 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hi every one,

My Girlfriend arrived about 6 weeks ago and had only 30 days limit stamped on her visa. This means she is almost two weeks past the expiry.

I was previously told that the stamp is for 30 days but you were actually allowed 60 days if it was your first visit to the country (which it is)

Can you kind ppl clarify if this is true or should I be going to Oman tommorrow to get a new visa stamp.

One more thing..........what is the fines incase I have to pay for each day over the limit???

Thanks Guys


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

in the past if the stamp said 30 days people sometimes were allowed to stay 60 days. 

However nowdays if it says 30 days it means 30 days (actually just 29 because you have to exit on the 30th day).

the fine is 200 dhs for the first day of overstay and 100 dhs for every extra day and is paid at the exit checkpoint.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Not sure if the fine amounts are right.

I changed companies and after my visa was cancelled by the first company, I was expecting not to have to leave for 30 days, which would have been enough time to sort out the new visa.

However, I have had to go to Qatar for a few months to help out, and when I left Dubai, I was told that the day the visa was cancelled I should have left. I wasn't given the 30 day grace period.

Anyway. I was fined AED350 for overstaying for 9 days, so who knows how they work the figures out


----------



## rosco (Dec 22, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> My Girlfriend arrived about 6 weeks ago and had only 30 days limit stamped on her visa. This means she is almost two weeks past the expiry.
> 
> ...


hi catgor i am going to oman prob tomoz, u can come with me or me with you either way we can share the cost and use the company?

let me know

thanks ross


----------



## Taz Mulan (Dec 15, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> My Girlfriend arrived about 6 weeks ago and had only 30 days limit stamped on her visa. This means she is almost two weeks past the expiry.
> 
> ...



Hi, when my visa ran out I went to Tecom and the guy said if I was going back to UK soon, why dont I go with the fine at the airport, which may be cheaper.., a few days later I read in the paper that people were getting up to £600 fines at the airport. So I went to (I think it was near Bur Dubai), and got hit for 710Dhs for 2-weeks over


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

catgor_99 said:


> Hi every one,
> 
> My Girlfriend arrived about 6 weeks ago and had only 30 days limit stamped on her visa. This means she is almost two weeks past the expiry.
> 
> ...


dizzyizzy post is 100% right. First day AED 200 after wards AED 100 on daily basis.

Yes , you should arrange new visa as soon as possible to avoid further fines.


----------



## auntylilly (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi 
I had a 30 day visa, but assumed it was for 60 days, I was due to fly back to the uk on the 59th day, I arrived at the airport (very early thank god) and was told that I was 29 days over and that both myself and my partner would have to pay aed 3000 each as a fine (200 for the first day and 100 for remaining days) luckily for us we had plenty of time, so we got in the car, drove to oman, exited and reentered (took around 3 hrs in total) went back to the airport and went straight through no fine, no fine in oman either - they did not even comment. 
Hope this Help 
Hayles x


----------

